# Frozen Few Deadline and partial list of prizes



## wittdog (Dec 4, 2008)

The dead line for the FF entry is Dec 29th please contact me via PM and let me know that you are interested in the comp. Please include in the PM your mailing addy and the T-shirt size that you require. I will then send you a PM with my addy so that you can send in your entry fee.
	As of now we have three sponsors for the FF and are looking for more. Once again Smokilicous http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home has agreed to sponsor the frozen few we are in negations right now as to what the prizes will be more info will be posted as it becomes available. Last year they came up with a great list of prizes and I’m sure they will do the same this year.
	The Sausage Maker has again agreed to sponsor the FF.  The prize list for the sausage maker is as follows..
6 Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413
2 Jerky Guns
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... rodID=1736

5 Hunters Knives Kits which contain a set of 3 knives and sharpening steel
3 ¼ in Caping Knife
6in Curved Boning Knife
8in Venison Steaker
1 10in Sharpening Steel

And  8 sausage making kits.
A prestigious Alaskan Law firm is once again donating the trophy this year as well.  Last years trophy was beautiful.
We are still working on tightening up the rules from last year and as more info becomes available we will post it. Please beer ( ) with us this is a fun winter time comp and is done not for profit your entry fee covers the cost of getting the Tshirts printed and mailed as well as the shipping for the prizes. For the legal disclaimer see Griff…..


----------



## Griff (Dec 4, 2008)

Naked Pig, Swamp Sauce, and SmokinRub are also donating prizes.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 4, 2008)

Great and thank you.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok here is the updated prize list. The last day to enter and get a FF Tshirt is Dec 29th. Right now we have more prizes then entries so if you want to toss your hat into the mix contact me with a PM.

Overall Champ will come out of either the Artic Survivor or Northern Vacation Cat
A prestigious Alaskan Law firm is once again donating the trophy this year as well.


· "Arctic Survivor": Butts, Brisket, Whole Hog -- longer cooking cuts of meat. 
Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
5oz Bottle of Hawg Rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 




· "Northern Vacation": Ribs or anything else with a midrange cooking time. 
Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
5oz Bottle of Hawg Rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 

· "Southern Comfort": Chicken and other quick cooking stuff, and anything cooked at temps above 32°.
Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
5oz Bottle of Hawg Rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 



Random Prize Drawings
(3) Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413

(8) Sausage Making Kits

(2) Sets  of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 

1 Paradise Gift Box Donated by Helen Paradise 

(3) 11oz bottles of hawg rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html

2 Jerky Guns 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... rodID=1736 

A yet to be determined amount of Roc City Rib Fest Tshirts have been donated by GoodSmoke BBQ


Once again Smokilicous http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home has agreed to sponsor the frozen few I’ll be finding out soon what they are donating to the prize pool.


Swamp Sauce, and SmokinRub are also donating prizes


----------

